# "Old Glory" (glory hole overdrive)



## GenoBluzGtr (Jul 15, 2020)

VERY impressed with this pedal.  The tweaks to the original Blues Breaker circuit are just right, nothing that wasn't needed.  Slightly more gain, a good bit more available volume (the original Marshall BB couldn't reach unity unless your gain was above noon!!), and a toggle to cut the high end if needed.    Very nice.  

Zero issues with this build.  The layout is easy, parts count is pretty low.   Highly recommended if you're looking a great low-medium gain OD without the midrange  coloration you get with a Tube Screamer or Klon.  Love this circuit.

You Tube Demo here (pre-boxing and very short.... controls were Tone at noon, Volume at 10 O'Clock, Gain at 2 O'Clock, Hi / Lo toggle set to Lo (High cut)):  




More Pics and GutShot here:  



https://imgur.com/t0ySXo3

.       



https://imgur.com/Af76N0u


----------



## Mcknib (Jul 15, 2020)

The patriotic pursuit of tone? I like it...nice


----------



## Barry (Jul 16, 2020)

Schweet!


----------



## steelplayer (Jul 16, 2020)

Love it! Great design work, super clean build.


----------



## TheSin (Jul 16, 2020)

Nice, I dig it!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 16, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks All!!!


----------

